# 09 versa 1.8 SES light



## rollin17s (Jun 13, 2011)

hello all, the SES light came on in my versa I took it to auto zone, and was told it had two codes i think it was p0300, was the code number, random multiple misfires, with a second code believe it was p0302 misfire on second cylinder. now to the interesting part, took it to the dealer they ran the diagnostic and told me i needed to replace the 2nd cylinder coil and plug, they didn't have the coil pack in stock so i tracked one down at another dealer and replaced the pack and plug, didn't fix the problem, went ahead and got three more plugs and changed them out, didn't fix the problem, i'm at my wits end with it. Oh by the way the car has 54000 miles on it. Anyone have any suggestions or perhaps had the same problem?? Any help would be greatly appreciated..


----------

